# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Tirrenia Di Navigazione

## raflucgr

Janas in Genova on 20/02/07

Lucas

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τhanks Lucas!

----------


## Leo

Το συνημμένο μπανεράκι δημοσιεύεται σήμερα στην ημεκτονική σελίδα της Ναυτεμπορικής. Όχι να μην νομίζετε ότι η κατηφόρα είναι προνόμιο μόνο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας. 

Tirrenia_FT_345x280.pdf

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLAMINIA στο μπαρι με τα σινιαλα και της αντριατικα

IMG_2174.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ADEONA & PUGLIA στο λιμανι της ναπολης

adeona puglia.JPG

Σιγουρα μια πολυ μεγαλη εταιρεια με καθε τυπου πλοια αν και εκανε και αυτη το λαθος να παρει 3 υπερενεργοβορα τεραστια ταχυπλοα τα οποια ειναι παροπλισμενα και περιμενουν γαμπρο.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Ιταλοί «διασώστες»*

Πηγή:theseanation.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To _ΝΟΜΕΝΤΑΝΑ_ (1980 - ΙΜΟ 7602118) αυτήν την ώρα στην κεντρική Μεσόγειο, νότια της Κρήτης, με σαφέστατες ενδείξεις ώστε να υποθέσουμε ότι πραγματοποιεί το τελευταίο το ταξίδι. Με νέο όνομα το _ΝΟΜΤ_, σημαία Saint Kitts & Nevis, και προορισμό την Jeddah.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Επιτέλους !! Ειχε γινει μεσανατολικο το που θα διαλυθει :ρ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To _ΝΟΜΕΝΤΑΝΑ_ (1980 - ΙΜΟ 7602118) αυτήν την ώρα στην κεντρική Μεσόγειο, νότια της Κρήτης, με σαφέστατες ενδείξεις ώστε να υποθέσουμε ότι πραγματοποιεί το τελευταίο το ταξίδι. Με νέο όνομα το _ΝΟΜΤ_, σημαία Saint Kitts & Nevis, και προορισμό την Jeddah.


Πρώτα πρώτα εκεί είναι Ανατ. Μεσόγειος. Προορισμός Τζέντα αν είναι σωστό,σημαίνει κάτι άλλο ίσως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο. Το πιθανότερο τραβάει γιά Αλάνγκ.
Στο ΑΙS έχουν μιά φωτό όταν προ μετασκευής ήταν πιό ωραίο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σιγουρα για διαλυση παει...ειχε γινει μεγαλο παζαρι για το που θα παει...ειχαν "βγει στη γυρα" και ψαρευανε τιμες....τελικα κατεληξαν στην Ινδια...που εχει και μεγαλυτερες τιμες...

----------


## MarkCretai

Μάλλον ετοιμάζεται για μια από τα ίδια και το CLODIA (CLODIAr πλέον) με σημαία St.Kitts Nevis επίσης

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To _ΝΟΜΕΝΤΑΝΑ_ (1980 - ΙΜΟ 7602118) αυτήν την ώρα στην κεντρική Μεσόγειο, νότια της Κρήτης, με σαφέστατες ενδείξεις ώστε να υποθέσουμε ότι πραγματοποιεί το τελευταίο το ταξίδι. Με νέο όνομα το _ΝΟΜΤ_, σημαία Saint Kitts & Nevis, και προορισμό την Jeddah.





> Πρώτα πρώτα εκεί είναι Ανατ. Μεσόγειος. Προορισμός Τζέντα αν είναι σωστό,σημαίνει κάτι άλλο ίσως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο. Το πιθανότερο τραβάει γιά Αλάνγκ.


Και βέβαια έχετε δίκιο, "νότια της Κρήτης" είναι ανατολική Μεσόγειος και όχι κεντρική. Από εκεί και πέρα, ο προορισμός "Jeddah" φυσικά και είναι σωστός, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά το τι εξέπεμπε το πλοίο την ώρα που το είδα στο marinetraffic. Όπως είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι γνωρίζετε, για να μην πω όλα, τα περισσότερα πλοία που "τραβάνε" για Alang, τουλάχιστον όσο βρίσκονται στη Μεσόγειο αναγράφουν ως προορισμό τους κάποιο ενδιάμεσο λιμάνι - προορισμό και όχι τον τελικό (δια ευνόητους λόγους). Λέγοντας _"να υποθέσουμε ότι πραγματοποιεί το τελευταίο το ταξίδι"_ φυσικά και δεν είχα κατά νου ότι πιθανόν να προορίζεται για πλωτό ξενοδοχείο (κάτι όμως που δεν μπορούμε και να αποκλείσουμε), αλλά -όπως και εσείς υποθέσατε- ότι "τραβάει" για Alang.

----------


## Giovannis

Συμφωνα με αυτο η Tirrenia με τη Moby περνανε στον Onorato

----------


## BOBKING

Σύμφωνα με επίσημες πληροφορίες ο Όμιλος Tirrenia/Moby υπέγραψαν συμβόλαιο με την Warner Bros και τα πλοία της Tirrenia θα γίνουν έτσι http://www.tirrenia.it/en/Pages/supertirrenia.aspx

----------


## roussosf

Μπορεί όλα αυτά να είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια του marketing η του advertising campaign η ότι άλλο θέλει το "σύγχρονο" management..............
Για εμένα μία λέξη τους ταιριάζει σε άπταιστα greeklish.........CARNAVALOS

----------


## BOBKING

> Μπορεί όλα αυτά να είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια του marketing η του advertising campaign η ότι άλλο θέλει το "σύγχρονο" management..............
> Για εμένα μία λέξη τους ταιριάζει σε άπταιστα greeklish.........CARNAVALOS


Για εμένα ταιριάζει το BIG CARNAVALOS αναρωτιέμαι τα παλιά μέλη της πρώην κρατικής Tirrenia που κάποτε είχε δοξαστεί για τις πολυδάπανες ναυπηγήσεις της (Taurus Aries Capricorn Janas Athara) θα μπορούσαν να φανταστούν τα πλοία αυτά με αυτά τα χρώματα. Μιλάμε για τους Βόρειο Ευρωπαίους όπως Tallink και για τους απαίσιους χρωματισμούς των πλοίων τους αλλά και εμείς στην Μεσόγειο δεν πάμε και πίσω

----------

